# SF PLAYDATE TOMORROW



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Since I have been "cruising" eace: around lately I wanted to check on the status of the SF playdate that was scheduled for tomorrow morning!

*Are we still on???* :bounce:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah Playdate...I'll be there in spirit.....

Derek


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Catherine, did you get directions and info from Sally (mintchip)?

If not, you may want to send her a PM or head over to our Group. I can't remember if we put the SF Bay Area group together while you were gone or not.

Oops, I was just going to post the link, but I see you've been over there today.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

hEY - Hope your playdate is as great as ours was yesterday. Next time I hope to make it even longer - it was sooo much fun.
Hope your weather is good - & post lots of pics.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Yep, we're still *ON!!!* I was going to bump the SF playdate thread up here so people would remember. Sally PM'd everyone with the directions, so if anyone needs them, just PM her (mintchip). If there's anyone in the SF/Bay Area that would like to come, we'd love to have you! Its a great way to meet one another!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

All I have to say it......LOTS OF PICS PLEASE....With a Lagh Track too...

Derek


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hello SF Fellow Havanese Families,
Wish you a lot of fun tomorrow in SF! Benji and I will join you next time. We want to see a lot of pictures! 

Best,
Poornima & Benji


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I'd love to see pix as well! I'm sorry I can't join you, but hope to next time. "Hav" fun!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey everyone 
We are still in Tahoe and the weather is great so we will be here a couple of days longer . Hopefully we can make the next one .
We cannot be in the midde of a remodel forever - or can we ... It is taking such a long time .. 
Take care 
Cosmo Ahnold and their secretary Mom


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes the play date is still on!!! Hope to see everyone there.
Sally


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Bugsy and I will have to make the next S.F. playdate, as we are in Los Angeles. Have a great time and take lots and lots of pics. :biggrin1:

Anyone in So.Cal up for a playdate???


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Steve and I and the girls will be there. They will enjoy some play time.

Susan


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Bruts was neutered today and is on "quiet duty" so we will have to wait until next time. I look forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Bruts was neutered today and is on "quiet duty" so we will have to wait until next time. I look forward to hearing all about it.


Sorry to hear that! Get well soon Brutus!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Cheryl,
Wish Brutus a speedy recovery! Is he wearing the e-collar? Benji hasn't licked his operated area and so he is not wearing it. 

I look forward to attending the next playdate and meeting all of you. 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

So far no e-collar. Our vet uses it as a last resort and prefers childrens underware or a onsie first. So far no licking but the boy is still out of it. They also warned me that Roxie might want to help lick it.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Who is going to be the first one home to post some pictures? I can't wiat to hear all about it.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kohana is really out of it as far as feeling well. Being in heat sure drains her and makes her sick. She threw up this morning three times from her carrot bone and wouldn't even touch her breakfast. 

I hope Brutus heals fast and feels better quickly! Kisses and hugs to Brutus! :grouphug: :kiss: 

Sorry we missed this morning in the city ~ I was really looking forward to it all. Sally hope to see pictures of your fun outting with everyone!

Libby & Kohana


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Who is going to be the first one home to post some pictures? I can't wiat to hear all about it.


Hi! We missed you!
More photos to come.hoto: Everyone was snapping away.
Sally


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

oh I wish we could have joined you! Rufus is still a cone-head this weekend and on quiet duty until after his re-check! I hope we come come next time! Can't wait to see all the pictures!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

This is our dance......


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I love that picture!!! Is that Maddie?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

*Thank you Sally*

Sally,
Thank you so much for setting this up. We had a great time. I'm sorry we had to leave earlier than the rest but we are babysitting the neighbor's Chihuahua and she needed a potty break. I'm sorry Sedona was a bit of a grouch at first. Maybe she just needed Maddie there to get the party started!  McKenna remained fixated on that toy the entire time but at least she did play. The hot coffee was MUCH appreciated. ~ Susan, Steve, McKenna and Sedona...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:wave: Nice to meet you and you and you.......:whoo:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Don't anybody tell Brutus that he missed such a great playdate. He is quite the party animal and would be so depressed.

He is recovering nicely from his surgery. No licking since a tiny bit this morning. But I have the e-collar and I might have to use it to keep him wrestling with Roxie.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, how cute! Who is dancing with Maddie in the first photo? It looks like Desi! Were they there too? 

That yard looks great! Havanese heaven!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Oh, how cute! Who is dancing with Maddie in the first photo? It looks like Desi! Were they there too?
> 
> That yard looks great! Havanese heaven!


It is Desi. They are so cute together!! Can't wait to see Martin and Patti's pictures.
We missed you hope all is well with you.
Sally


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

My home away from home!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow, such great pictures - you guys must have had a blast!!! Dont theyall just look beautiful chasing each other! And dancing too!! Like a regular nightclub. Was there wine, cheese, music???? 
\
Laurie


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Susan--Hope you like this one--I know McKenna did


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I do.  That goofy toy. McKenna was fixated on it
For those that weren't there, Sally bought the toy that morning and brought it. McKenna quickly claimed it and no matter what we did with it she would find it and try to get it, hence the photos of her trying to get on top the play house. Even when Steve took it inside the building and put it on the table, she heard him squeak it and she knocked over a trash can to get into the room to try to get that toy. Oddly, it was only THAT toy. The balls and other toys didn't interest her..


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Sally- Thank you *so* much for organizing this playdate! Vince, I, and Maddie had a great time. I loved meeting Susan and Steve (parents of McKenna and Sedona), Martin and Patti (parents of Bobalou and Desi), and you and Oliver. Maddie's regular playdate partners Ollie and Austin were there with their Mom, Catherine. Maddie has 2 boyfriends now.....Catherine's Ollie and Patti and Martin's Desi. She's quite the flirt. McKenna found a toy that became her "obsession". I've never seen a dog so obsessed with a toy! :biggrin1:

There was alot of RLH and alot of fun. We'll have some exhausted dogs tonight (Thank you!!!). It will take us some time to download the tons of pictures that were taken. We'll have to set up another playdate so that those who couldn't make it can come. Anyone have a HUGE backyard? :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What great photos and hopefully someone is off to the store to find a sad puppy a duplicate toy!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Susan, that is so funny about McKenna and the toy! Are you going to get one for her now or just have her dreaming about it? It's hilarious that she became so fixated so fast!

Sally, you got some great pictures there!

Jeanne, Patti & Martin have taken pictures of Maddie's litter before they went home as well as Piaget's. You may not have known that, but I wonder if Patti made the correlation. She's a dear! Martin too. 

In the photo of McKenna, is she wearing one of the harnesses used for the car?


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Kimberly- Oh yes, Martin and Patti were told that Maddie is Tinky's daughter and from the Peter Pan Litter. They took a zillion pictures, and with their photography knowledge and great cameras, I know they will be great. She'll e-mail them and put them up on Flickr for all to see. They're a wonderful couple and love their Havanese to pieces!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

MaddiesMom said:


> They're a wonderful couple and love their Havanese to pieces!


 Now that's an understatement! Baba & Desi are fabulously spoiled - in the most delightful way! (I suddenly have Mary Poppins running through my head.)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Now that's an understatement! Baba & Desi are fabulously spoiled - in the most delightful way! (I suddenly have Mary Poppins running through my head.)


Kimberly--TOOO CUTE!!!Now I have that song in my head as well.
McKenna likes the toy. Oliver prefers the bottle???
Thank you everyone for coming. Hope we can do it again soon!
Sally and Oliver


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great pictures!I really enjoyed seeing your playdate.The havs looked like they had a great time!There is something too cute about each and every one---:becky:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kimberly, LOL, I'd probably have to visit every Walgreens between here and SF to find that exact toy. Oliver liked his bottle. I wish mine had. What a great, inexpensive toy!
McKenna is wearing her yellow Puppia harness. Yes, we use those harnesses with the dog seat belts.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

HI!

Enjoyed the pictures of the furbabies having a blast in SF! We look forward to the next playdate. It would be lovely to meet all of you. 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Kimberly, LOL, I'd probably have to visit every Walgreens between here and SF to find that exact toy. Oliver liked his bottle. I wish mine had. What a great, inexpensive toy!
> McKenna is wearing her yellow Puppia harness. Yes, we use those harnesses with the dog seat belts.


I was going send it to you but Oliver now LOVES it! He is carring it around and sqeaking it!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm glad Oliver likes it. It is his after all. He was the canine host today so he should certainly get to keep the toy. I'll bet he's cute with it. 
The girls have plenty of toys to keep them occupied. Right now McKenna is sound asleep on our bed probably dreaming of her friends. 

Susan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

She maybe sleeping now but she sent Oliver an email.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Here are a few other pics. The third picture is a hoot as Desi, Ollie, Austin, and Maddie don't dare touch McKenna's toy!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jeanne those are great photos!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, fun! Jeanne, that is a funny photo. She looks ultra protective of it. I love how you have pix of Sally & Patti sitting down taking pictures.

Sally, Oliver probably loves it now because it's full of McKenna's saliva! Ha ha! Dogs!

Susan, thanks for the name of the harness too. I have been considering one.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Playdates are so much fun! Your pictures are great. Looks like the dogs sure had a good time.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Found another photo to post-


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Found another photo to post-


That dog looks reeeeeeeally familiar :hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

All these pics are so great!! Looks like a ball. I laugh as all sitting on the floor with the pups, as we were doing that and I offered everyone chairs, and they all declined - we want to be with our babies!! haha


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> Here are a few other pics. The third picture is a hoot as Desi, Ollie, Austin, and Maddie don't dare touch McKenna's toy!


Awwwww all of the pictures are so nice to see. My baby is growing up!
I'm horrible with names.....who did I talk to yesterday on the phone besides Catherine? It sounded like you all were having a blast!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Sally,
> Thank you so much for setting this up. We had a great time. I'm sorry we had to leave earlier than the rest but we are babysitting the neighbor's Chihuahua and she needed a potty break. I'm sorry Sedona was a bit of a grouch at first. Maybe she just needed Maddie there to get the party started!  McKenna remained fixated on that toy the entire time but at least she did play. The hot coffee was MUCH appreciated. ~ Susan, Steve, McKenna and Sedona...


It looks like you need to make a trip to the store for McKenna. :biggrin1: The pictures of her and the toy are darling.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Great photos of the playdate! I like that yard too - nice and clean (no mud and dirt)! I am so bummed to have missed it (we were in Oregon on vacation) - I look forward to meeting you all next time, hopefully!


----------



## clubbabalu (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi all, my name is Patti, mom to Babalu and Desi (the fuzzball who was dancing with Catherine's Maddie). I had a great time meeting everyone. I stayed up very late (yawn) Saturday night and processed a set of 22 images and created a set at Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mybluemuse/sets/72157601073856617/

There are some cute ones, the one of Desi and Maddie dancing is a riot, I'm going to try to upload it here. And the Playhouse Session shots turned out great, too!

And I have tons more to process.

Look forward to more of these gatherings. Desi is in LOVE with Maddie, I hope you know, Kimberly.

Patti

I'm retrying to post this, let's see what sort of mess I create!


----------



## clubbabalu (Oct 26, 2006)

Hmm...well, obviously, I only posted links and have NO idea what I'm doing...grrr. That's why god invented Flickr for dingbats like me. P It's one stop shopping.

Sorry,
Patti


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

*Name that dog!*

Patti and Martin (owners of Desi and Baba) were at the playdate, and are wonderful photographers! Patti gave me permission to post some of her pictures. You can see more pictures and their owners on Flickr at http://flickr.com/photos/mybluemuse/. The playdate pictures are under Forest Hill Hav Hoedown. A certain someone from this Forum might claim ownership to the fancy pedicure they photographed!:biggrin1: They have wonderful photo sets of many Havanese, including their own. Patti is doing a journal where she photos her dogs each day. http://flickr.com/photos/mybluemuse/sets/72157594530795158/
She also has a wonderful set of photos of dogs flying through the air with all 4 feet off the ground which is really difficult to capture. http://flickr.com/photos/mybluemuse/sets/72157600820674854/

The following are some of her pictures of the dogs at the playdate from this Forum. I'll add a few more in the next post. Can you name them from the pictures? :biggrin1:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Here are the last 3 of Patti's pictures of dogs to name.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

:welcome: Patti! Our posts must have happened at the same time!! :becky: We probably posted the same pics! Anyway, we loved meeting you and Martin and your gorgeous dogs. I was going to send you a link to this thread, but you found it anyway! Maddie loves handsome Desi too, but you know she has another boyfriend in Ollie. The girl is such a tart! :biggrin1:


----------



## clubbabalu (Oct 26, 2006)

*Naming Names...*

Regarding your second to last post, Jeanne, that's Susan Baxter's Hav Sedona in the upper right on her dad's lap, & McKenna her sister running, and that's Sally's Oliver tearing after your Maddie (right?), in the bottom pic.

Whew!


----------



## clubbabalu (Oct 26, 2006)

*Practice Desi Image Posting*

I'm going to practice posting a pic with my new lesson I received from Jeanne!

This is one of the images from my Project365Pooch, where I'm endeavoring to take and post and image of my Havs, Baba and Desi everyday to Flickr! Sounds easy? Take it on! It's quite a challenge! But I've increased my doggy photography skills immeasurably!

A friend gave Desi this lookalike stuffed toy. Hence, this is an image of Desi I call, "Desi and His New Kid Brother"


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

That is one of the funniest and cutest pix I have seen in a long time!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jeanne and Patti what great pictures.
Desi with his kid brother that is a hoot.
Something about Maddies pictures reminds me of Riley's attitude all about play.. Wooo Hooo let go, lets go who wants to play now, non stop go...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Hi Patti!*



clubbabalu said:


> Hi all, my name is Patti, mom to Babalu and Desi (the fuzzball who was dancing with Catherine's Maddie). I had a great time meeting everyone. I stayed up very late (yawn) Saturday night and processed a set of 22 images and created a set at Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mybluemuse/sets/72157601073856617/
> 
> There are some cute ones, the one of Desi and Maddie dancing is a riot, I'm going to try to upload it here. And the Playhouse Session shots turned out great, too!
> 
> ...


 I didn't know you were on the forum too!-Sally
PS--how about the flip flop photo....Melissa would love it.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> :welcome: Patti! Our posts must have happened at the same time!! :becky: We probably posted the same pics! Anyway, we loved meeting you and Martin and your gorgeous dogs. I was going to send you a link to this thread, but you found it anyway! Maddie loves handsome Desi too, but you know she has *another boyfriend* in Ollie. The girl is such a tart! :biggrin1:


and my Oliver too!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

This yard always has room for more. Looking forward to another playdate soon. :whoo: 
Sally and Oliver


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Patti!

I LOVED that photo of Desi with his lookalike toy - what a hoot!! 
I remember meeting you and your boys when you came to my place a looooong time ago for a local Hav playdate. How is Baba doing these days? Is he 100% recovered now?

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Patti!! I'm glad to see that you are posting. I always enjoy your photos. Between your love of your Havanese and your daily photography, I just knew this was the place for you. 

I just love the dancing photo of Desi & Maddie. Sweethearts!

OK, that photo of Desi and his little brother is hilarious. :laugh:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Patti and welcome aboard. :biggrin1:

I love all the pictures!!


----------



## clubbabalu (Oct 26, 2006)

Thank you for the warm welcome!

Hi Jane! Of course I remember you. You got another Hav, right? Yes, I see Scout. How old is he/she? Our Desi will be 2 in October. Boy time flies.

There are so many Havs in the Bay Area now. A good number of the dogs that come to the small dog walks on Saturday mornings are Havs.

So how do these threads work? How do I know when (or if I can) to start a new one? I don't know the etiquette. How do I find out who everyone is and who owns which Hav? Okay, I see I need to post a pic of my 2 boys as my avatar. And say that I'm Baba and Desi's mom. Okay, let me see if I can figure out how to post an icon photo.

Meanwhile here's another pic called, "Holy Smokes, Desi Can Fly":


----------



## clubbabalu (Oct 26, 2006)

Hmm, I was trying to figure out how to work a signature. I'll figure this out. At least I have a profile now. P


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Some quiet moments alone for two:suspicious:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

What great fun, Everyone looks like they had such a great time. Thanks for sharing all the fun and pictures. Love it.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Looks like you are figuring it out, Patti. If you want to start a new thread, click on the "Forums" link at the top, then click the forum you want to post within, and then click the small blue button on the top left that says something like "New Thread".


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

"Maddie loves handsome Desi too, but you know she has another boyfriend in Ollie. The girl is such a tart! "



mintchip said:


> and my Oliver too!


Maddie says, "Hmmmmmm......so many handsome boys and so little time!":becky:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> Can you name them from the pictures? :biggrin1:


I sure can! Smooch smooch Austin! Catherine you take such good care of him. His sister starts showing in 2 1/2 weeks. How did they grow up so fast?????
It's so much fun looking at all of the pictures.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - you guys got some of the best shots!!! Can you come to NJ for a playdate???


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

WOW These photos are stunning. We must do a calendar.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Boy! Did I miss out!! What a great playdate you all had! I love the yard--so mess free and plenty of room for a nice RLH!! I hope I can come next time and see everyone! 

Hi Patti! It's nice to see you here! :welcome: I can see I need to poke around Flickr and catch up on your lovely photos! I like the new project idea. Sounds fun and very challanging. I love that pic of Desi and the stuffed toy, they look just like Muppets!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Just returned from Tahoe, where my antiquated laptop & cabin dialup couldn't process all the great playdate pix/links. So now what fun to enjoy them! Thanks to you all for posting, and Patti & Martin you should definitely do a Hav calendar. Looking forward to meeting you all at a future playdate.


----------

